# Doubled Up Charters ....Cory Maxwell



## waterskigirl (Jul 3, 2013)

This "Captain" brought some customers to fish our pier today. We were on the end of our pier....washing boats...etc enjoying our property. He refused to move. We couldn't get our boat out of our lift and around him because he said we "didn't own the water." Told us we had our dogs trained well because they jumped in the water and swam to his boat which was very close to our pier. He started talking trash and then tried to make US feel bad for using our pier. He did this in front of his customers while catching undersized fish and putting them in his cooler as well as cussing at us and allowing his customers to cuss at us. It's a regular practice of his to fish our pier. I told him that he needed to have respect for pier owners who want to use our pier and that obvoiusly he was rude and disrespctful and he basically said that yeah, he knows that. He's been told that before. I'm calling the Coast Guard as well as Fish and Game in the morning to report him. He's beyond rude, disrespectful and has no clue about the marine regulations. He blocked us from taking our boat from our pier...said we could go around him. Just FYI


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

get to a high place and practice your cobia jig throw


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Video tape any future encounters with your phone!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I gotta ask how did he block you in? Was you trying to leave and he refused to move or was he just fishing behind your boat that was in a lift/tied to your dock? Him fishing your dock is 100% legal and he has just as much right to the water as you do. As far as his language that's another story. But if you are reporting him for fishing your dock you are wasting your time as well as FWC and the Coast Guards.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

x2 on the video tape. Even if what he is doing isn't Illegal it doesn't mean he should treat people that way. Once his actions are brought to light and the public can see how he talks to people im sure it will effect his future business in a negative way.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a dock and people fish around and under it all the time. If I'm fishing off of it they will go around and act like I'm a boat. Have yet to have anyone even slightly tick me off about it however this is in central Alabama and I find the folks are a lot nicer and much more respectful.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe its the negative approach you had to start with that may of led him to be a smartass. 

You could have solve the problem by hammering in some of the nails on your pier that may have started raising on their own.
Fish aren't gonna be biting if your hammering nails



I usually wash my boat after its out of the water, so I don't have to wash it before I get in it. 


.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

A few old crab traps placed strategically will cost him a few bucks in lures, hooks and frustration.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Really,,,,, Doesnt sound like him at all. Maybe he was having a bad day & u helped him as well have a bad day. Or , maybe everybody was having a bad day. :whistling: He's one of the mildest mannerd guides I've met. So I'll get his side of the story if thats ok. I'll get back to u. Just noticed your Screen Name. Its going to always be a problem. U ever Ski around people fishing?


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I fish docks as much as the next guy, but as said above, if someone's on it I treat it like a boat and move on to the next spot. Seems rude to me to fish a dock that someone else is already using.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't wait to hear the other side of this story....... Doesn't sound like Cory at all..... And FYI you don't own any part of the water.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Flatspro said:


> Can't wait to hear the other side of this story....... Doesn't sound like Cory at all..... And FYI you don't own any part of the water.


Or the fish in it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ha nice try..." Putting undersize fish in his cooler"..I'm so sure a charter captain would risk their livelyhood over illegal fish..So now I question the whole story


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard the other side of the story, and the picture was painted much differently. Apparently you didn't come out there until after he was just outside your dock and already caught a few redfish... you're lucky he doesn't have my temper, I'd drag your ass off the dock if you acted like that to me. Just because you own a house on the water, doesn't mean you own all of Santa Rosa sound. Keep it up and there will be 20 boats anchored arm's length from your dock every weekend for the next 3 months.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Well you can tell who respects others and who does not. The not's are correct, you don't own the water but the captain must not be a very good guide to always fish the same spot so that speaks volumes about him to me. Since you have water on the dock, put a sprinkler facing out and next time he gets to close aerate the the fish around your pier. Also as others have said, be sure to video the whole encounter before watering, and be sure he knows it. If he is a regular at church, find out where and send them a copy.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Got the other side..... Just what I thought!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You do know harassment of someone lawfully engaged in fishing/hunting is illegal, right?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Things like not a good guide because he fishes the same spots and putting objects out to damage boats/gear..Y'all don't have a damn clue..keyboard cowboy weekend warriors would be sick before the horn blew


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like I found me a new duck hunting spot....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Flatspro said:


> Got the other side..... Just what I thought!!


Oh Please ,,, Due tell .


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Oh Please ,,, Due tell .


Wait for it.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

And bam!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Kinda had the feeling that was the real truth. 

Don't like golf balls in your yard don't live on a golf course. 

Don't like the sound of planes don't live next to an airport. 

Don't like people fishing around your dock then don't buy a house on the water. 

Common sense isn't so common any longer, or maybe it's a sense of entitlement which so many on the water have.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I doubt ski girl is gonna come back and speak


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a pretty obvious case of the "holier than thou, I own waterfront property type"... you might just become my new project. Hope you like duck hunting... you'll get the ole 12 guage wake up all winter long!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I just wanna know where the dock is! I wanna pet the dog


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Typical I own the water attitude that seems to always blow up in their face!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Kharma !:thumbsup: Wsg ... U just got him liked more on here. Sorry u dont fish. Does water skiing pay any bills?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wrong place for her to post here anti-angler rant


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> Wrong place for her to post here anti-angler rant


Maybe there's a Water skiing site to whine on.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Need a picture of the girl. And the dog. (Can't believe I said it first.)


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Kinda had the feeling that was the real truth.
> 
> Don't like golf balls in your yard don't live on a golf course.
> 
> ...


Actually they do have an entitlement, they were able to afford waterfront, I sure can't, but respect goes a long way, both sides of the story and bet both are right. As for the duck hunting, go for it, see how fish and wildlife or regular old LE feels about it. Read your state regs, most likely you have to far away from and dwelling. I do stand by my sprinkler statement and video camera. Really don't care for skiers or fishermen who run wide open and kick a wake up every where they go, so hey we all have gripes.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Actually they do have an entitlement, they were able to afford waterfront, I sure can't, but respect goes a long way, both sides of the story and bet both are right. As for the duck hunting, go for it, see how fish and wildlife or regular old LE feels about it. Read your state regs, most likely you have to far away from and dwelling. I do stand by my sprinkler statement and video camera. Really don't care for skiers or fishermen who run wide open and kick a wake up every where they go, so hey we all have gripes.



Myself and every other fisherman has just as much rights to the water as you do. No less no more. And I am very aware of the laws on duck hunting in the waterways, maybe you should read up on the laws cause you are wrong. If someone wants to shoot ducks and they are not on your property or shooting over your house they are legal. Do a quick search on here, quite a few threads on it over the years. And your sprinkler idea can get you fined by FWC, rare but have seen it happen.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so fired up for duck season.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wonder if waterandfishisallminegirl will post again about the incident? I got a feeling we won't be hearing from her again anytime soon! Haha


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Contemplating posting her name and address so all of y'all can get a piece of the redfish action... apparently her dock is a pretty hot one!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/common-courtesy-161618/

I still don't understand why this thread was locked. Didn't seem to get nasty....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/common-courtesy-161618/
> 
> I still don't understand why this thread was locked. Didn't seem to get nasty....


It got nasty...the nasty stuff got deleted but it kept going so guess another mod got tired of babysitting it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> It got nasty...the nasty stuff for deleted but it kept going so guess another mod got tired of babysitting it


I must have commented on it.


----------



## TMaxwell (Aug 4, 2015)

Well since so many of you have already passed judgement on the situation Ill save myself the time and keep my side of the account to myself. First of all waterskigirl, Corey Maxwell was not fishing your dock today, the "offender" was myself, Tyler Maxwell I told you this quite a few times but you were too busy calling me an asshole to hear that I guess. Second of all, not once did I keep an undersize fish today, I'm know you witnessed me throw back who knows how many undersized black snapper. I also did not cuss at you one time as I was trying to represent myself and my dads company in a respectful manner. You did however bad mouthed me for so long that my customers actually felt the need to stand up for me since I wouldn't do it myself. You're also mistaken in saying that I fish your dock every day seeing as how Ive never fished that dock a day in my life up until this morning. Im not sure what poor experiences you've had with other captains that you feel the need to classify all of us as "inconsiderate assholes" but I am sorry you feel that way. I am also sorry that you are so bitter that you felt the need to waste nearly two hours of your day trying to run me off your dock. I can't imagine what it must be like to live such an unhappy and miserable life that you have nothing better to do with your time than that. I would like to thank you however for providing my customers with such quality fishing and entertainment, they did find it quite comical and I'm sure they will have many good memories to take home with them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's official Waterskigirl is a bigger asshole than me.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

John B. said:


> Contemplating posting her name and address so all of y'all can get a piece of the redfish action... apparently her dock is a pretty hot one!


Her or her dock?:shifty: This has not worked as she hoped. This Is a Fishing Forum. Any pics of her?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Man oh man

All I can do is shake my head... fishin is supposed to be fun, even if someone does something to me on the water I wouldnt act apart to get back at the guy, my guests or friends are on my boat to have a good time not watch a jerry springer show!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Corey and he gave me the address of the dock Tyler was fishing this morning. Can't wait to go anchor up there and get in on the redfish bite. Wonder if they like wigglers or crickets????


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Still no pic of waterskigirl???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

J Smithers said:


> I just got off the phone with Corey and he gave me the address of the dock Tyler was fishing this morning. Can't wait to go anchor up there and get in on the redfish bite. Wonder if they like wigglers or crickets????


Matrix shads.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Man oh man
> 
> All I can do is shake my head... fishin is supposed to be fun, even if someone does something to me on the water I wouldnt act apart to get back at the guy, my guests or friends are on my boat to have a good time not watch a jerry springer show!


Sounds like they had a great time. Is she the girl who goes out to the freighter & takes a dump off the Bow?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

A negative plus a negative isnt a possitive. Seems like a lack of kindness for eachother neither of yall seem to be 100% right judging from the outside in.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> A negative plus a negative isnt a possitive. Seems like a lack of kindness for eachother neither of yall seem to be 100% right judging from the outside in.


 Please explain Old Exalted One.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

John B. said:


> Matrix shads.


Man that joker never even mentioned Matrix Shad. He told me a cane pole and either wigglers or crickets would do the job. He did say to bring plenty of sunscreen cuz it may take a while to get bit.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I put 2 matrix shads in a Yeti Rambler and the next day... had two gold nuggets in the Yeti Rambler! And they were ICE COLD!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I probobly need the address to that dock! To endure that much abuse from a family for almost 2 hours, yall must have been tearing the fish up? I smell a future honey hole!hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

KingCrab said:


> Please explain Old Exalted One.


Im just saying if a owner of a house doesn't want me near his dock and says something about it , yes I... we have the right but out of respect and courtesy I would leave. Why argue.. who is really going ti win that battle.

Go ahead cowboys I locked and loaded yalls desk chairs, by giving my opinion


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Im just saying if a owner of a house doesn't want me near his dock and says something about it , yes I... we have the right but out of respect and courtesy I would leave. Why argue.. who is really going ti win that battle.
> 
> Go ahead cowboys I locked and loaded yalls desk chairs, by giving my opinion


Seems to me the boater won this one...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Fighting to catch a fish... aint no fish that important to fight or fuss about too many other good docks with resonable home owners

As some would say by Felicia


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Fighting to catch a fish... aint no fish that important to fight or fuss about too many other good docks with resonable home owners
> 
> As some would say by Felicia


I would agree there is no fish worth fighting about, but there is plenty of rights worth fighting about.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok... fight for your rights, off the water. With water ski girl have fun


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

yankee booger eaters showed up...


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Im just saying if a owner of a house doesn't want me near his dock and says something about it , yes I... we have the right but out of respect and courtesy I would leave. Why argue.. who is really going ti win that battle.
> 
> Go ahead cowboys I locked and loaded yalls desk chairs, by giving my opinion


This is true it is called courtesy but why argue just leave be the better person the mature one and leave.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Tyler the next time you get harassed while fishing film it and call FWC. They should at the very least inform the people doing the harassment the implications of illegally interupting your fishing, and possibly even issue them a citation.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think they were both wrong. Owners overreacted and were rude, however, If I am fishing a dock and the owner comes out and wants me gone, I move. Period. Unless they chat me up and ask me to stay. Which happens but is rare. Without these successful people paying all this money, there wouldn't be the plethora of docks to fish on anyway. 

He's a charter captain, avoid confrontation and find another dock. Seriously, this went on for two hours? Crap, I'd rather be at work.

Just my .02.


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes I'd like to hear the other side of it as well. I know Corey also and that sounds out of character.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

waterwings said:


> Yes I'd like to hear the other side of it as well. I know Corey also and that sounds out of character.


Did you not read the thread?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Did you not read the thread?


He only read this mornings posts.


----------



## waterskigirl (Jul 3, 2013)

*My Response*

Here's the deal....we have been pleasant and nice more times than we can count. BUT when our tubes in the middle of the pier are found with hooks in them, lines hanging off the pier, off the boats, etc., and then you see the same boats there consistently, it becomes a bit frustrating. And seriously, because I water ski you have an issue with me? I fish as well, BUT would not ever disrespect the owner of a pier I was fishing. Doesn't matter if he wanted to be there on his pier for two minutes or two hours. And NO, I don't ski around fishing boats. I don't claim to own the water. I do own to claim my pier and do not appreciate having to be limited in what I do because someone doesn't have the decency to back off when we're out there. I'm usually a pretty mild-mannered person and don't go off on anyone, but the whole situation hit me the wrong way...period. People can like it or not like it. Just because someone wants to fish my pier doesn't mean I'm not then allowed to use it. Our dogs swim daily and if we are out there and someone happens to pull up in a boat, a paddle board, a kayak, a float or just swim up, they're going to that person. So no, we don't have them trained. That's just what they do. So come one, come all if that's what you think you have to do. But just as fisherpeople have rights, so do we. Thanks so much!:thumbup:


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

You sun bathe out their too? Post up a pic.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

yes you have rights To use your pier. And I would be annoyed ( at least) if tubes or other stuff were damaged from previous fisherman (based on one of the posts). It appears that your frustration was aimed at someone that fished the pier for the first time. Maybe it just hit you wrong. 
If it was me and you asked me to move nicely, I would have. If you demanded I move, I would have stayed.

almost forgot - took some courage to repost, knowing what was coming good for you


----------



## waterskigirl (Jul 3, 2013)

*one more thing*

I did not go on for two hours..maybe he was fishing down there for two hours, but I was on the pier a max of maybe an hour most of which I did not even acknowledge or speak to him....until he was asked to leave. That's where the issue is.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

waterskigirl said:


> I did not go on for two hours..maybe he was fishing down there for two hours, but I was on the pier a max of maybe an hour most of which I did not even acknowledge or speak to him....until he was asked to leave. That's where the issue is.


So you asked someone to leave a public place... how did that work out for you?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

waterskigirl said:


> Here's the deal....we have been pleasant and nice more times than we can count. BUT when our tubes in the middle of the pier are found with hooks in them, lines hanging off the pier, off the boats, etc., and then you see the same boats there consistently, it becomes a bit frustrating. And seriously, because I water ski you have an issue with me? I fish as well, BUT would not ever disrespect the owner of a pier I was fishing. Doesn't matter if he wanted to be there on his pier for two minutes or two hours. And NO, I don't ski around fishing boats. I don't claim to own the water. I do own to claim my pier and do not appreciate having to be limited in what I do because someone doesn't have the decency to back off when we're out there. I'm usually a pretty mild-mannered person and don't go off on anyone, but the whole situation hit me the wrong way...period. People can like it or not like it. Just because someone wants to fish my pier doesn't mean I'm not then allowed to use it. Our dogs swim daily and if we are out there and someone happens to pull up in a boat, a paddle board, a kayak, a float or just swim up, they're going to that person. So no, we don't have them trained. That's just what they do. So come one, come all if that's what you think you have to do. But just as fisherpeople have rights, so do we. Thanks so much!:thumbup:


Sounds like you came out with the specific intention of harassing him b/c he was fishing your dock. I'm guessing if you had been out there already, Tyler would have never approached it to fish. Appears to me you instigated it and you sound like miserable person, I bet your husband is too. I live on the water and would never in my life think about going down to harass someone fishing my dock.


----------



## waterskigirl (Jul 3, 2013)

This wasn't the first time he had fished the pier. His boat is a very noticeable color. So he's a regular. At some point, I think he said that I said he fished it every day. That's not the case. I didn't say that. But I've seen him there enough to know that he's a regular...he was there a few days ago as well. 

And as far as calling FWC, go ahead. My question would be if we want to swim, boat, whatever and there is someone fishing at the pier, we can't do it because we're interrupting their fishing? Um, sorry. I don't agree with that. A good example is this morning, we went to ski....no boats around. We got the boat down and by the time we got in the water and ready to pull off, a boat pulls up to fish. So I drive the boat in the opposite direction of where they are. When we come back, they're in the spot we started at and therefore, are impeding the ability of the skier to drop and get back on the pier. The skier asked them to please go back to the other side at least so he could access the pier. Things like that are my issue. Fish all you want, guys! Seriously, that's not the issue. It's the lack of respect for our property..i.e. the stuff on the pier. Again, thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

waterskigirl said:


> This wasn't the first time he had fished the pier. His boat is a very noticeable color. So he's a regular. At some point, I think he said that I said he fished it every day. That's not the case. I didn't say that. But I've seen him there enough to know that he's a regular...he was there a few days ago as well.


Wrong again. You do realize that the person you called out wasn't even on the boat? The person you saw was not the same person that's supposedly fished it in the past but guess you just read what you want to read.


----------



## waterskigirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Wharf Rat said:


> Sounds like you came out with the specific intention of harassing him b/c he was fishing your dock. I'm guessing if you had been out there already, Tyler would have never approached it to fish. Appears to me you instigated it and you sound like miserable person, I bet your husband is too. I live on the water and would never in my life think about going down to harass someone fishing my dock.


I'm pretty confident that if spent our time harassing people who fish down there, that's ALL we would be doing ALL of the time.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What's your address. I need a new spot to fish


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

waterskigirl said:


> I'm pretty confident that if spent our time harassing people who fish down there, that's ALL we would be doing ALL of the time.


 Ma'am, You owe the Cory fellow an apology seeing that it wasn't him fishing... Be courteous, after all that's what you are looking for.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I really like how she accused Tyler of keeping illegal fish... just another untruth in this sorry smear campaign that she is on.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No pics, never happened.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You really only have 2 choices. 1. Suck it up and deal with people fishing your pier,it's part of the package of owning a waterfront home. 2. Sell your home and move to a non waterfront property!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Or you can just tell me where you live. Ill be sure to fish it out hahaha.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Seriously, where's the bikini pic?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

waterskigirl said:


> This "Captain" brought some customers to fish our pier today. We were on the end of our pier....washing boats...etc enjoying our property. He refused to move. We couldn't get our boat out of our lift and around him because he said we "didn't own the water." Told us we had our dogs trained well because they jumped in the water and swam to his boat which was very close to our pier. He started talking trash and then tried to make US feel bad for using our pier. He did this in front of his customers while catching undersized fish and putting them in his cooler as well as cussing at us and allowing his customers to cuss at us. It's a regular practice of his to fish our pier. I told him that he needed to have respect for pier owners who want to use our pier and that obvoiusly he was rude and disrespctful and he basically said that yeah, he knows that. He's been told that before. I'm calling the Coast Guard as well as Fish and Game in the morning to report him. He's beyond rude, disrespectful and has no clue about the marine regulations. He blocked us from taking our boat from our pier...said we could go around him. Just FYI


 
"Said we could go around him" That's just what I would have done. AROUND & AROUND & AROUND & TWO MORE TIMES & BACKED AROUND HIM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I took 30 ml of Zzzzzquil at 9 last night. 
I wish I had not missed all the fun. 
I love good entertaining threads on here.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

TMaxwell said:


> Well since so many of you have already passed judgement on the situation Ill save myself the time and keep my side of the account to myself. First of all waterskigirl, Corey Maxwell was not fishing your dock today, the "offender" was myself, Tyler Maxwell I told you this quite a few times but you were too busy calling me an asshole to hear that I guess. Second of all, not once did I keep an undersize fish today, I'm know you witnessed me throw back who knows how many undersized black snapper. I also did not cuss at you one time as I was trying to represent myself and my dads company in a respectful manner. You did however bad mouthed me for so long that my customers actually felt the need to stand up for me since I wouldn't do it myself. You're also mistaken in saying that I fish your dock every day seeing as how Ive never fished that dock a day in my life up until this morning. Im not sure what poor experiences you've had with other captains that you feel the need to classify all of us as "inconsiderate assholes" but I am sorry you feel that way. I am also sorry that you are so bitter that you felt the need to waste nearly two hours of your day trying to run me off your dock. I can't imagine what it must be like to live such an unhappy and miserable life that you have nothing better to do with your time than that. I would like to thank you however for providing my customers with such quality fishing and entertainment, they did find it quite comical and I'm sure they will have many good memories to take home with them.




Young man and I say that with all due respect, as I consider myself somewhat of an old man.
WOW You are a class act! Who ever raised you did it right!
Try as these people might with slander and false accusations, you have remained claim, cool and balanced.
I even in my mid 50 s could learn a lot from you. 
I suspect even some water front property owner could to if she thought about it.

Welcome to PFF


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Their just isn't anything better than a PFF pier/dock thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> Their just isn't anything better than a PFF pier/dock thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Until college football!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Any chance this dock is west of the yacht club in Big Lagoon? Big long concrete dock, deep at the end and has ropes tied between every single piling to try to keep people from fishing around it? Just a shot in the dark I just always figured whoever put that much time and effort into trying to "keep people away" must be a real joy to be around...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Any chance this dock is west of the yacht club in Big Lagoon? Big long concrete dock, deep at the end and has ropes tied between every single piling to try to keep people from fishing around it? Just a shot in the dark I just always figured whoever put that much time and effort into trying to "keep people away" must be a real joy to be around...


Nope try again


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Matt Mcleod said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance this dock is west of the yacht club in Big Lagoon? Big long concrete dock, deep at the end and has ropes tied between every single piling to try to keep people from fishing around it? Just a shot in the dark I just always figured whoever put that much time and effort into trying to "keep people away" must be a real joy to be around...
> ...


They must at least be related! Lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

sniperpeeps said:


> Their just isn't anything better than a PFF pier/dock thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would have been better if it was a yak guide trip # yaker changing fishing thread


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Matt Mcleod said:


> They must at least be related! Lol


Who capt. And ski girl... yea probably good ole brotherly sisterly love hahaha # its my turn to play on the dock # entertainment


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen the word respect throw at Tyler a few times in this conversation. What happened to this woman's obligation to respect people lawfully boating/fishing on public property!? so someone tries to run you off public property and if you don't say yes ma'am and pack your stuff you are "disrespectful"!?


----------



## waterskigirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone for your fascinating input. Everyone has their own opinions about things and that's fine. I think I'll start selling off the high dollar lures that people so graciously leave hooked to everything. I will apologize for misstating the name. 
The correct name is Tyler. 

I will also add that when we asked him to move and he said go around, all of his fishing customers still had their lines in the water. We go east .....well, we couldn't go east because the pier in the way.........go out further west as far as we would have to have gone and there's an underwater obstruction. And Let me make this absolutely CLEAR. It's not the fact he was fishing...it's the fact that he refused to even move at all. Common Courtesy. 

We spoke to FWC and they've taken care of it. Thanks again everyone! It's been entertaining, if nothing else, reading these responses. Happy Fishing!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

2RC's II said:


> Until college football!


Boats near the pier during cobia season has college football threads beat!


----------



## waterskigirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I've seen the word respect throw at Tyler a few times in this conversation. What happened to this woman's obligation to respect people lawfully boating/fishing on public property!? so someone tries to run you off public property and if you don't say yes ma'am and pack your stuff you are "disrespectful"!?


So if I set up camp on the portion of your front yard that is on the county rightaway and impede your access or ability to enjoy your property, that's okay? Hmmm......


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Fact is only they know how they acted, bottom line I dont see any innocence here. Just alot of barking


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

For the fishing community sake, I hope the capt. Kept his cool and it was his clients, only that were rude, or just the lady being rude... not the capt.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

waterskigirl

Let me help you out. Dont argue these guys are clicked up and you wont be able to talk ur way out of this, you made the statement, now turn ur cheek the other way. Enjoy your pier catch a fish and post it.
Tight Lines


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

waterskigirl said:


> So if I set up camp on the portion of your front yard that is on the county rightaway and impede your access or ability to enjoy your property, that's okay? Hmmm......


STOP!!!!!!!!!!
You came on a fishing forum bitchin about a fisherman. 
Your not going to win this . Just leave it alone, and the thread will works its way down the list. If you keep commenting, everyone else will keep making fun and poking at you.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

waterskigirl said:


> Matt Mcleod said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen the word respect throw at Tyler a few times in this conversation. What happened to this woman's obligation to respect people lawfully boating/fishing on public property!? so someone tries to run you off public property and if you don't say yes ma'am and pack your stuff you are "disrespectful"!?
> ...


If you are not on my property how would you impede my ability to enjoy my property?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

waterskigirl said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your fascinating input. Everyone has their own opinions about things and that's fine. I think I'll start selling off the high dollar lures that people so graciously leave hooked to everything. I will apologize for misstating the name.
> The correct name is Tyler.
> 
> I will also add that when we asked him to move and he said go around, all of his fishing customers still had their lines in the water. We go east .....well, we couldn't go east because the pier in the way.........go out further west as far as we would have to have gone and there's an underwater obstruction. And Let me make this absolutely CLEAR. It's not the fact he was fishing...it's the fact that he refused to even move at all. Common Courtesy.
> ...


There it is folks, she sounds certainly polite to me along with the accused, he sounded down to earth as well. 

PS ill gladly take those lures off your hands:thumbup:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> Boats near the pier during cobia season has college football threads beat!


No. Just no.

Get Alabama fans worked up with Auburn comments, Criminoles beating women and Gators killing people... place gonna blow up in here soon.

(still waiting on all you pretenders to put up in the College Pick em thread.)

Go Gata!



..........................


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> There it is folks, she sounds certainly polite to me along with the accused, he sounded down to earth as well.
> 
> PS ill gladly take those lures off your hands


Yeah, the FWC told her to pound sand! Do you know this lady? Or do you just get enjoyment out of making subtle remarks making yourself out to be better than most people, charter captains, and apparently every fisherman in pensacola? Sure seems that way to me... I've seen you say you're originally from California. There used to be an older gentleman around here who would hang around the boat ramps and tackle shops and talk fishing... it always came around to how he was better than everyone, and he was always right in his mind... except he never caught anything except a few rat reds on occasion. .. he was from California too, are you related to him?

Just wondering? I for one am kind of sick of your condescending tone.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Throw a few matrix shad in the bowl light it up puff puff give. All will be well.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Yep yep 

And don't forget this sweet lady and respectable land owners slander of said Capt. In O.P.

He did this in front of his customers while catching undersized fish and putting them in his cooler as well as cussing at us and allowing his customers to cuss at us.

So stick up for her all you like cap
Lol
Maybe she will send some business your way.
Me I will remember the class shown by the accused.
Where is my matrix I need to calm down

Aaaaaaa just let me hold them


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

MATRIX RULZ !! LOL

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

HEY!!!!!!

There was another tarpon killed on the pier!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> HEY!!!!!!
> 
> There was another tarpon killed on the pier!


One of my good friends killed it, too. Completely legal as well. Lol


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

waterskigirl said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your fascinating input. Everyone has their own opinions about things and that's fine. I think I'll start selling off the high dollar lures that people so graciously leave hooked to everything. I will apologize for misstating the name.
> The correct name is Tyler.
> 
> I will also add that when we asked him to move and he said go around, all of his fishing customers still had their lines in the water. We go east .....well, we couldn't go east because the pier in the way.........go out further west as far as we would have to have gone and there's an underwater obstruction. And Let me make this absolutely CLEAR. It's not the fact he was fishing...it's the fact that he refused to even move at all. Common Courtesy.
> ...


 So the undersized fish did not really happen? Pitiful. Any other false accusations?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd bet money she had no intention of going anywhere in her boat until she saw another opportunity to harass the guy. "Oh...you won't move...well try this on for size!"


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

John B. said:


> Yeah, the FWC told her to pound sand! Do you know this lady? Or do you just get enjoyment out of making subtle remarks making yourself out to be better than most people, charter captains, and apparently every fisherman in pensacola? Sure seems that way to me... I've seen you say you're originally from California. There used to be an older gentleman around here who would hang around the boat ramps and tackle shops and talk fishing... it always came around to how he was better than everyone, and he was always right in his mind... except he never caught anything except a few rat reds on occasion. .. he was from California too, are you related to him?
> 
> Just wondering? I for one am kind of sick of your condescending tone.


This guy^ just kills me. With a machete! Wow.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Pictures of his actions speak louder to authorities that anything else


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

She thinks it's bad now ? Wait till the PFF bleach fleet barges roll through on her prime fishing pier! Hahah ! This will be followed up by a massive fish fry next year for the annual PFF bash! Lol. Water girl will prob have the cleanest hull below the waterline in the USA !


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, if I was her I would use the fishermen and my dock to my advantage.Instead of bitching at them I’d be asking for a fish or two to spare for my dinner if I seen them catching fish. Couldn’t get no sweeter than that. Win, Win, situation.


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

The LaJess II said:


> Dang, if I was her I would use the fishermen and my dock to my advantage.Instead of bitching at them I’d be asking for a fish or two to spare for my dinner if I seen them catching fish. Couldn’t get no sweeter than that. Win, Win, situation.


yep, that would have been the diplomatic way to handle all this...but she better hope Doubled Up Charters doesn't lose any business from her well documented slander


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

displaced said:


> yep, that would have been the diplomatic way to handle all this...but she better hope Doubled Up Charters doesn't lose any business from her well documented slander


Libel.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

slan·der

ˈslandər/

noun

LAW

1.

the action or crime of making a false spoken statement damaging to a person's reputation.




Her claim that he keep illegal fish seems to fit the bill.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Slander is spoken word, libel is written word.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I stand corrected thank you


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Slander is spoken word, libel is written word.


i was speaking of tyler's documentation of her slander in his post...her written comments are just plain retarded and counter to her cause...are we splitting hairs here?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Back on task people! #limitoutstillneedstousesomemorehashtagswhileactinglikeheinventedfishing


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

# ways matrix shad improve everyday life
# cures E Wreck Tile Fish Disfunction


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's funny.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Have to agree.
He is one of the silliest pricks that has hit the PFF in a long time.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang, this thread has turned out to be a limit-out backfire...LOL !


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Best thread in months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

And he wasn't even there


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> And he wasn't even there


You don't have to be there when you fish in the matrix.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I have posted so many likes on here I feel like Jonas or Thonas or whatever get the heck his name is.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK Tell the ski chick to 
A) Go MMA like that Ronda "She Bad" Fighter. She bad. True dat.
B) Do the Clorox think like on the Levins Dock thread from way back.

Still waiting on pics.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> OK Tell the ski chick to
> A) Go MMA like that Ronda "She Bad" Fighter. She bad. True dat.
> B) Do the Clorox think like on the Levins Dock thread from way back.
> 
> Still waiting on pics.


Hey you guys!lol, so wrong


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

amarcafina said:


> Pictures of his actions speak louder to authorities that anything else


Please Explain?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank U water pee girl !!!! I havent laughed at a post on here like that in 5 years. U have saved this forum ! For some weird reason,,, We all love u.  Oh, 7000 views and counting. Is that a record?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Thank U water pee girl !!!! I havent laughed at a post on here like that in 5 years. U have saved this forum ! For some weird reason,,, We all love u.  Oh, 7000 views and counting. Is that a record?


This is child's play compared to Piers vs. Boats.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> This is child's play compared to Piers vs. Boats.


Are those classic Will aka don't panic threads. Those were the good ol days lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

John B. said:


> This is child's play compared to Piers vs. Boats.


During Ling season. Not Black Snapper season. But ,,, Maybe so.:001_huh: Party on Wayne ! Cant wait till she meets Kenny Jr !


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> Are those classic Will aka don't panic threads. Those were the good ol days lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Www.fishing aka Don't Panic aka Desparado aka Will Mills

He's still on here under a different name... he's calmed down a bunch though.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Www.fishing aka Don't Panic aka Desparado aka Will Mills
> 
> He's still on here under a different name... he's calmed down a bunch though.


No kidding ? Do tell what's the user name 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> No kidding ? Do tell what's the user name
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Tatsoul, he's in the hunting section a good bit.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Never would of thought that was him lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

This post just gets better & Better.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh boy I sure called them out this time didnt I. At least yall have something new to talk about hahaha 

Hey guys while yall were fire'n away the keyboard bullets I caught some fat specks. It was pretty fun. But I must admit yall keep my pass time full of some good ole web entrainment. 

Im actually one of the nicest people you could probably meet on this forum. Lots of people already know that but choose to stay away from pff because of the haters and drama. You can ask everyone who has ever met me I grantee none say he's a silly prick. But when I ask about yall... yes this world is small and know who alot of you are. I hear differently. I still dont judge because I havent actually met some of you guys but that one day I do, I will have a smile in my face and would probably just like to talk about fishin. I really hope you can handle that and not take anything personal, or feel some kind of way b4 actually meeting.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Oh boy I sure called them out this time didnt I. At least yall have something new to talk about hahaha
> 
> Hey guys while yall were fire'n away the keyboard bullets I caught some fat specks. It was pretty fun. But I must admit yall keep my pass time full of some good ole web entrainment.
> 
> Im actually one of the nicest people you could probably meet on this forum. Lots of people already know that but choose to stay away from pff because of the haters and drama. You can ask everyone who has ever met me I grantee none say he's a silly prick. But when I ask about yall... yes this world is small and know who alot of you are. I hear differently. I still dont judge because I havent actually met some of you guys but that one day I do, I will have a smile in my face and would probably just like to talk about fishin. I really hope you can handle that and not take anything personal, or feel some kind of way b4 actually meeting.


Nothing like jealous boys talking, huh? Lim-it, you don't need to change anyone's mind. If the guy I fished with last week is the guy you really are (which I suspect is true), you are a true class act. Keep doing what you're doing and the haters can continue to wish they were fishing. I don't remember a time when people were so bent on hating! Well,since Will, anyways.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Oh boy I sure called them out this time didnt I. At least yall have something new to talk about hahaha
> 
> Hey guys while yall were fire'n away the keyboard bullets I caught some fat specks. It was pretty fun. But I must admit yall keep my pass time full of some good ole web entrainment.
> 
> Im actually one of the nicest people you could probably meet on this forum. Lots of people already know that but choose to stay away from pff because of the haters and drama. You can ask everyone who has ever met me I grantee none say he's a silly prick. But when I ask about yall... yes this world is small and know who alot of you are. I hear differently. I still dont judge because I havent actually met some of you guys but that one day I do, I will have a smile in my face and would probably just like to talk about fishin. I really hope you can handle that and not take anything personal, or feel some kind of way b4 actually meeting.


I have never met you. But from reading your posts on the fishing forums I can tell your a class A person. Always helpful to people who don't have as much fishing experience as you. :thumbsup:


----------

